
The Science Behind "Having a Bad Day" (and how to solve it) - JangoSteve
http://jangosteve.com/post/850643524/the-science-behind-having-a-bad-day
======
Periodic
I've never felt like I've had a "bad luck" day. Part of that might be not
believing in luck or making my own. For me, bad days generally occur when my
schedule is too tight and I have a cascading failure.

For example, I have a trouble sleeping so when I get up I'm groggy. That makes
me late to leave for a meeting, which usually means I'll forget something or
have another problem in my rush. I don't have time to stop for coffee, so I'm
even less lucid than I usually am. In my grogginess and haste, I take longer
to respond to emails and I spent less time mentally answering them before I
had to, so that takes longer than I expected. Then I end up with a late lunch.
etc.

I find the trick to avoiding bad days is generally just to give myself ample
time to recover if something is putting pressure on my schedule.

~~~
JangoSteve
The fact that you never feel like the world is out to get you, or that things
are beyond your control probably gives you a distinct advantage over 99% of
people. It is easy for most people (including myself) to fall into that trap.

Then again, there's the study that shows that people who believe in luck tend
to lead happier and longer lives. [1]

[1] [http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/raising-
happiness/201003...](http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/raising-
happiness/201003/happy-go-lucky)

------
physdida
It seems pretty logical to me that one can't have good days without
occasionally having bad days.

A flaw in American culture seems to be that negative feelings simply aren't
acceptable: to anybody. Looking for reasons to be unhappy would be silly, but
negative feelings do have to be safely processed and diffused.

The alternative is the observed rise in mental disorder and use of anti-
depressants.

